
Empty DDoS Threats: Meet the Armada Collective - whyleyc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/empty-ddos-threats-meet-the-armada-collective/?mkt_tok=eyJpIjoiTTJRM1l6QTNZMlJtTm1ZeCIsInQiOiJyYUpRQThCamh0bytacUs5MlFuTXBjR0J1Y2hMT201TmJhQ3pqMWlMRUEyOXpxcnJ1amJQSEJHY1F4dVVsVjk1djBHWHluSFRQSGJldkJnREFQMkdOZUN3Wm9ZNHFKUUhPWnJQVXJkaDBUOD0ifQ%3D%3D
======
xxdesmus
This is a repost of:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11565182](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11565182)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11563798](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11563798)

and

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11570395](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11570395)

